
Hollywood Is Fuming over Netflix’s Plan for ‘The Irishman’ - spunker540
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/01/business/irishman-netflix-theaters.html
======
spunker540
I bet this makes Netflix consider building their own theaters— access to
Netflix theaters could be one more benefit of subscribing.

~~~
Cheyana
Yes, but then it will run into that ol' leverage chestnut that will go
something like: "If you allow Netflix to screen your film it will not be
allowed in ours". Plus the upkeep on a theater is probably considerable, with
building maintenance, rent, other expenses and so on. Would Netflix even be
able to make a profit from that kind of overhead?

~~~
mkr-hn
I would go to a Netflix theater for a selection of Star Trek episodes and
similar. Who needs a big fancy movie when you have narrative arcs peppered
through a pre-serial normalization series?

~~~
jkoberg
Why go to a theatre when I have a 4K 60" TV at home?

Theatres were a distribution mechanism, it's been superseded.

